# Ford 2000 Hydraulic Issue



## cd2ind (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all, hope I do this right, this is my first post!

My 1967 Ford 2000 3 cyl, gas tractor has a hydraulic problem and I need help. First, the hydraulic lift seems to raise and lower quickly and smoothly with most equipment. But... when I put the post hole digger on and try to lower it slowly to dig it drops all the way down, sometimes causing the auger to roll on the ground completely missing the target. I suspect this has something to do with the draft control but I need help. I am using the position control lever to raise and lower. Also the hydraulics "sometimes" do not raise smoothly but in little jerks. With most equipment the lift raises and lowers fine and the lift cylinder will hold any load up until I release it. 

I admit I am an electrician so this is not my normal safe zone or expertise. If anyone can give me some ideas it is appreciated. :usa:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy cd2ind,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

You may be operating in the draft control mode. 

See attached lift cover diagram. Item #33 is the lift control lever. You use this lever to raise the lift up and down. 

Item #40 is the draft/position control lever. You want this lever to be "up" for position control, so you can stop the lift in any position with the lift control lever (going up or coming down). In the "down" position you are in the "draft control" mode which is used for plowing and not much else (the lift is either up or down with no stopping in between with draft control)

Hope this makes sense to you. Post back if you continue to heave problems.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you are operating in the "position control mode" and the lift lowers too rapidly for you, there is a flow control valve to control the descent of the lift. See item #2 on the attached diagram. I think you turn it clockwise to reduce the flow rate. But remember this valve also controls the "up" rate of your lift, so you lift response will be slower overall. 

On my tractor, there is a know that rotates from "fast" to "slow". The "slow" mode is VERY SLOW


----------



## cd2ind (Jan 10, 2016)

I have #40 Draft Control is in the up position and I use the #33 Position Control for raising and lowering the equipment. The first diagram looks like my lift cover but the second diagram is not what my tractor has. It looks like the 2nd diagram is for the 3000 series and up. Where the gasket #19 is shown I have a blanked off plate, there are no external controls there. I can put a picture of this up tomorrow so you see what I have. The only time I have a problem with the hydraulics is with the Post Hole Digger, other equipment like the plow, disk, bush hog, root rake, all raise and lower ok. Again I suspect there is something in the Draft Control linkage that is not working properly.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The 2000 did not have a flow control valve....only the 3000, 4000, etc.

When you raise or lower the lift, can you stop it in any position with the lift lever? If not, it might be that your lift linkage is worn and needs adjustment, and the cam follower pin is probably badly worn, needs replacement. To do this work, you will have to pull the lift cover. The lift cover is heavy...you will need a strong helper or an engine hoist. You also need to get an I&T shop manual before tackling this job.


----------

